# Stratton or Smuggs?



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Each year there is a snowboarding group that plans a trip to Stratton in the beginning of March and a trip to Smuggs at the end of March. The trip to Stratton is about $75-100 more expensive than the trip to Smuggs.

Which trip would you guys choose?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Smuggs! It is bigger, top-to-bottom, bigger in skiable acres, and bigger, by 100inches, in annual snowfall. The only things it won't be bigger on are cost and crowds.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never been to Smuggs but either way for me it would depend on the snow conditions. I don't know how Smuggs is at the end of March. I'd go wherever had more snow.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

stratton is flat and the gondola is horrid, smuggs have any of that?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Flatton Stratton....I still have a $75 voucher from there going back 8 years that I need to use.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

omg i went to stratton once and i thought that the gondola would be sweet...well it sucks. its the only lift that goes from bot to top and the line to it is unbelieveably long. u always have those ski school fucks skipping the lines cuz theyre so fucking special.
other than that, the mtn isnt that bad.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I have actually went to smuggs 2 years ago during the last weekend of march. The first day we got about 5 inches of snow.



snoeboarder said:


> stratton is flat and the gondola is horrid, smuggs have any of that?


The first peak is very flat, not good for snowboarding at all.

The middle peak (Madonna) and the 3rd peak (Sterling) is all blues and blacks. No Flats




Mr. Polonia said:


> omg i went to stratton once and i thought that the gondola would be sweet...well it sucks. its the only lift that goes from bot to top and the line to it is unbelieveably long. u always have those ski school fucks skipping the lines cuz theyre so fucking special.
> other than that, the mtn isnt that bad.


One of the reasons why I thought this mountain would be sick, it has a gondola right? I guess not.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

dude above me, stratton has one peak. madonna and sterling are at smuggs. stratton is boring. smuggs is a big mountain experience with awesome terrain and better snow.

done deal.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

smuggs all the way. they get way more snow than stratton and have larger, steeper, all-around better terrain.

i've been to stratton twice and have had two of the worst experiences of my life there. horrendous crowds, horrible people, overall piss poor. stratton has the ability to collect all the yuppies from jersey and new york that are traveling "far up north" for a ski vacation. their idea of a skiing vacation is a cozy bed, breakfast at 9 in their suite, dressing in the designer outfit before hitting the lodge. get out on the slopes by 11, 2 maybe 3 runs before lunch in the pub. couple runs in the afternoon (making sure to utilize every inch of trail), back in the suite by 3 and ready for a nice soak in the hot tub.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Smuggs was my home mountain back in Vermont. I love that place.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Smuggs for sure!!!! I was there this past weekend. I love it.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

adding smuggs to my list, sounds like my kinda place


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Smuggs by far... I don't hate Stratton like some of the other people but for when you're looking to go Smuggler's. It also has significantly more terrain than Stratton and more snow as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

smuggs all the way! better terrain, better snow, cheaper lift tickets. excellent glades and steeps on madonna. if anyone can use one, i have some 2 for one coupons for smuggs and jay. pm me if interested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Ohh,.. god... People are going to think I am miserable all the time on here or something.. But if there is two mountains I hate more than anything in the world is Labrador Mtn (Truxton, NY) and Stratton Mtn, (Vermont). I am normally a very cherry guy,.. but these two places really erk me.

Alright, seriously go to Smugs. Granted, I never been there, but Stratton is a pile of garbage supported by the Elite. Unless you got a Vista black card in your wallet or got free passes from someone you know does, stay out of this resort. There is a reason why there prices are so high. They offer Crazy discounts to the "Desirable" people. Do you know that average ticket sold to the people they want there is around $32-$35 dollars? What's that you say? They charge the rest of us $75-$79??? I know this and so much more because I actually worked for the pukes. This place is a joke!

If it is a location thing, go to MT. Snow. Now that's a resort! There right around the corner and have significantly better snow-making and all around mountain! Positive attitudes, great people! I mean.. Really I could go on!


----------

